# Dubai Silicon Oasis



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum so this is my first post!

I'm currently a 20 somthing female primary school teacher living in Britain, and I am planning on moving out to Dubai to teach in September. I have an interview for a school that is situated in Silicon Oasis next Monday, and I'm just wondering whether any of you lovely people who know Dubai could give me some advice about what this area is like. 

I've been over to Dubai once, but never went around this area as I stayed near the Marina/ Internet city and I really loved it there- I know Silicon Oasis is some distance away from here, so I am a little worried that it is going to be in the middle of nowhere? The school that the interview is with provides teachers with accomodation which I'm guessing will be within Silicon Oasis, so I don't have the option of living nearer to the Marina and commuting in. My main worry is that as I'm going to be going over on my own, if i'm stuck out in the sticks I will find it really hard to meet other expats to make friends!

Any help or advice you could give me would be great.

Thanks very much


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Pantobabe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so this is my first post!
> 
> ...


I think the staff accommodation for the Wellington is mostly outside of Silicon Oasis, with a bus taking people in for work. That said I do know some teachers that live in the area. 

I've lived in Silicon for the past 18 months and I wouldn't call it out in the sticks, but if you don't have a car it will be a bit isolated. There is a bus service that takes you down to the Metro, but you're looking at 2 hours to get down to the Marina. 

Fairly sure you'll find there's an option for accommodation elsewhere. If however Silicon is your only option, it's a fairly nice community (by Dubai standards) with pretty much everything you'll need, other than entertainment that is. The closest you get to that is the bar in the Premier Inn.


----------



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Tim, that's really helpful! I hadn't factored getting a car into my plans as I thought getting taxis and metro would be the most accessable way to get around, however its not something i'd be adverse to doing. Do you have any idea how expensive it is to rent cars out there?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Pantobabe said:


> Thanks Tim, that's really helpful! I hadn't factored getting a car into my plans as I thought getting taxis and metro would be the most accessable way to get around, however its not something i'd be adverse to doing. Do you have any idea how expensive it is to rent cars out there?


You're probably looking at about AED 1,500, but you can get them down as low as AED 1,200 if it's longer term (6 months or more). 

The metro station in Rashidiya is about as far from DSO as Downtown Dubai is. A taxi to and from Downtown is about AED 45, or AED 35 to the metro station. And the bus/metro is a lot cheaper, but will take a fair while.


----------



## Gewfyu (Sep 22, 2013)

Pantobabe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so this is my first post!
> 
> ...


Hi! I'm a girl in my 20s and I live in Silicon Oasis, and I have a car. It is a little far distance-wise, but I find it pretty convenient to get out, since it is located on 2 main highways that are easy to get to. You will be fine finding friends and people to socialize with, even if they live in other neighborhoods! It is a nice community with grocery stores and restaurants and areas to walk or run if that's your thing. 

Its about a 15 minute drive to Dubai Mall, and maybe 20 minutes to other places downtown. To the marina is probably around 25-30 depending on traffic and where you are going. Obviously, its not a place where you can walk out of your apartment and have much within walking distance except the small grocery stores around. 

I've never had a problem getting taxis here. Its about 60aed to the marina, 40 to downtown, and around 40 to other areas like Mirdif or Bur Dubai. It does add up a bit if you are going around often. If I don't have any time restraints, I will sometimes take the bus/metro. As someone else pointed out, there is a bus that goes straight to the metro station (Rashidiya), but the metro station is in the opposite direction of pretty much everywhere you would be taking the metro to. I personally don't mind a long ride if I'm not in a hurry since I just read or browse the internet on my phone, and that's probably what I would be doing with my extra time at home anyway. Rashidiya is the first stop so you always can get a seat in the ladies section, even if it gets crowded later down the line. But it does take a while. Around an hour to downtown or almost 2 hours to the marina. It is so cheap though - 5.80aed is the maximum fare for one trip. 

I would recommend getting a car, it is just so much easier to drive yourself (unless there is drinking involved). You will have more options for going to the beach and other shops and restaurants that might not be easy to get to from the metro or bus. I also like the fact that I can drive to other emirates or go explore the desert a little to get out of the city. I've been here since last summer and have never had any issues with finding parking either. I would probably recommend a car to people living anywhere, just because of the freedom it allows you. You might want to check with your workplace to see if they have a company that offers discounts to employees on monthly car rentals. Or you can buy a used car on dubizzle if you find a good deal there.

Hope this helps! Your company might always have housing elsewhere also, if you decide its not for you!


----------

